# Strawberry Cough - Soil grow



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

Meat Drew:Drew is a Strawberry Cough From Dutch-Passion
Bio:The "Strawberry Cough" genetics are of North American origin and partly uniquely European. "Strawberry Cough" is a hybrid between an Indica and a Sativa. From this hybrid we made a selection having about 80% Sativa influences. We have used this selection for the production of our "Strawberry Cough" Seeds. Our "Production and Research Team" has succeeded in creating the fruitiest variety imaginable. The fresh strawberry taste and aroma are very evident and wonderful to experience. Strawberry has an "up high" effect of medium THC -strength. The plants are beautiful to look at. The total flowering time takes about 9 weeks. The first and most powerful growth spurt of flowers ends in week four, the second at week 9. "Strawberry Cough" is easy to grow and does not need a strong fertilizing scheme. Standard fertilizing will do for good results. Individual plants will grow to medium height. Are you ready for the "Strawberry Experience"? Flowering period: 9 weeks Harvest time Outdoor: second half of October.

I decided to do Drew in soil, so i headed down to the local hydro store and picked up a bag of Fox Farms Ocean Forest, And the 3 part Fox Farms Nutrients. PICTURE 1 I also started Drew off in a Jiffy 7 pellet found at any department store with a garden section. I got mine at walmart and it came with a little humidity dome and everything for $7.
So i germinated the bean using the plate method. "Place in between 2 plates with a soaked paper towel." And once it popped i placed into the Pellet. PICTURE 2 And thin i placed under 2 4' florecent shop lights that i boght at walmart for $8 a piece. 
After 3 days i transplanted her into a 4" plastic pot filled with Fox Farms Ocean Forest Soil. I also pealed off the netting around the jiffy pellet before i transplanted. PICTURE 3 And here she is after 4 days, she is now 8 days old here. PICTURE 4


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

And after about a week i transplanted her into a 1 gallon pot and started the Nutrients at 1/4 strength. And here she is a few days after transplanting. 22Days old PICTUTRES 1-2 Soon after those pics i transplanted her yet again to a 2 gallon pot. And a few days after the transplant i FIMd her. Here she is at 33Days old PICTURES 3-4 And after i FIMd her she had 3 new new tops. So after another week or so i toped each one of those tops again. And 2 tops came from each of those. 38Days old PICTURE 5


----------



## Growdude (May 14, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 14, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

And  i transplanted her into a huge pot and on the 12th i threw her into flower. She is now 75 days old PICTURES 1-3 And i just started with the Flowering nuts and i am using my left over hydro nutrients...


----------



## gagjababy (May 14, 2008)

nice, I've had my eye on that strain for a while. Did you have the seeds delivered to the states?


----------



## sillysara (May 14, 2008)

best of luck timmy


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, i ordered them from Dr.Chronic


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Sara you so silly....


----------



## Cali*Style (May 14, 2008)

Very pretty lady you have there.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks bro...


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2008)

goodluck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks bro...!


----------



## smokybear (May 14, 2008)

She is a beauty. Nice work. She is going to be huge before she's finished! Can't wait to see her in a few weeks. Keep up the great work and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 15, 2008)

Yeah smoky shes going to be a tree, I am having to move my light up every morning... And OMG guys you should smell her..... Smells like ripe Strawberry's like fresh cut strawberry's yummy.... And shes only a few days into flower...


----------



## hachiroku (May 16, 2008)

DUDE! how do you get a monster like that!? how big is she now?! If they 'almost triple' in flower, you are going to have fun with that one! Your yield will hopefully be comparable!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 16, 2008)

Time and patience my friend... And now i am not sure on hight seeing i only have a 12 inch ruler but she comes up almost to my chest and man she growing fast... I mean the lights going up an inch every morning...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 16, 2008)

Guess its them hydro neuts... This is what i am feeding her, o and i had pre flowers since she was in veg.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 19, 2008)

OK so drew is 80days old today. Shes growing so fast its crazy...


----------



## snuggles (May 19, 2008)

Good work Timmy, I have some real Strawberries going right now and they don't even smell like Strawberries LOL. Keep up the good work, she looks like she is going to be a nice one....did you clone her?


----------



## massproducer (May 19, 2008)

mmmm...I luv me some strawberry cough, good work, I will definiately be watching this the rest of the way


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 19, 2008)

Well snuggles i did take 2 clones from her but soon after i got really sick for like 3 days and i could not take care of them so they dried up and died.. But i do still have a couple feminised seeds.. I was wanting o do one about the same but in a big hydro drip bucket and compare hydro to soil..

And thanks massproducer it should be very good tasting.. I just rub my fingers up her stem and my fingers get sooo sticky and smell fantastic and the smell is on there all day.. Its gonna be nice.


----------



## snuggles (May 19, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I just rub my fingers up her stem and my fingers get sooo sticky and smell fantastic and the smell is on there all day.. Its gonna be nice.



LOL, when you say things like that I can understand the exes hatred of your plants.

I feel this way about all my plants lately, they don't pressure me and they let me touch their stems whenever I want.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 19, 2008)

Yeah i guess its pretty bad when you and your GF fight she tells you to go sleep with your plants... But hay, she dose not know that i love it. The hum on the inline fans, the crackling of wind blowing on mylar, and the smell alone gives you dreams that your running threw fields of Strawberry's and Marijuana...... I LOVE IT!!


----------



## mawth420 (May 19, 2008)

cant wait to see how this turns out!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks bro. Tag along....


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 19, 2008)

wow timmy those are a thing of glory!:bong2: :heart: 

I will be pulling up a chair and watching !

I just love strawberrys!:heart: 

thinking of trying that one myself!

keep us posted!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 19, 2008)

No prob bro, welcome to the show...


----------



## smokybear (May 19, 2008)

Wow. She really got big. Great work my friend. Keep it up. Take care and be safe.


----------



## mawth420 (May 19, 2008)

hey timmy i sent you a PM.


----------



## Tater (May 20, 2008)

wow man thats going to be huge, thats awesome, can't wait to see it.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 20, 2008)

You have a beast of a plant! Everything is looking A-OK!


----------



## hachiroku (May 20, 2008)

EIGHTY DAYS!!! WOW! if mine even get that close i wont have enough room for em all!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

Yeah its bin a long hall and i am just waiting as patiently as i can for these buds to start popping..
Yall tag along... Should be a good show.


----------



## crazyc411 (May 21, 2008)

cant wait to see the final results, strawberry cough has piqued my interest ever since i saw it on "Children of Men" but anyways good luck!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks bro, that movie is why i am growing them.. That and the description...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 22, 2008)

OK so drew is now 83 days old and has bin in flower for 10 days. Buds are poping up on her all over the place. So i decided to take a couple pics of her but my camera really sucks.... Enjoy.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 22, 2008)

Any guesses on yield?


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 22, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> And after about a week i transplanted her into a 1 gallon pot and started the Nutrients at 1/4 strength. And here she is a few days after transplanting. 22Days old PICTUTRES 1-2 Soon after those pics i transplanted her yet again to a 2 gallon pot. And a few days after the transplant i FIMd her. Here she is at 33Days old PICTURES 3-4 And after i FIMd her she had 3 new new tops. So after another week or so i toped each one of those tops again. And 2 tops came from each of those. 38Days old PICTURE 5


WHats FIMd stand for and mean?  
You used 4' fluro in veg to that big, WOW.  Which likht are you using for flowering?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 22, 2008)

Well i am not 100% but i think its F*** i missed... But its almost the same as toping except you only cut the plant at the very tip where the new growth is coming out... If you search for it you can find a tutorial on the know how..


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 22, 2008)

So you went fluoro for veg and HPS for flower eh? Good job.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 22, 2008)

Yepp... Whatever works.. I take the easy approach on growing..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 23, 2008)

84 days old, 11 day flower...


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

She's going to be a monster. Keep it up my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, shes already to my chest..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 23, 2008)

And i can barely fit her threw the door way.. LOL


----------



## snuggles (May 23, 2008)

.|.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 23, 2008)

Very nice plant! I have an old one too, at least over 70+ days. She's 18 days into flowering as of May 24. I like yours though, easy to water and you can actually see inside the plant unlike mine. Keep it up!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 24, 2008)

timmy your girl is looking so lovely

times are getting exciting!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 24, 2008)

Hay MeNtAlPaTiEnT i guess we both like to grow trees right! How tall is yours?

O ya, Ilikebigbuds times are getting very exciting...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 26, 2008)

OK so man are these buds just filling up.. Drew is now 87 days old and 14 days into flower... I watered her with 2.3ec and 5.9 ph, every other watering.. NOW THE PICS YEAH!!!

First a pic of her in her home... O ya i threw my 250W HPS into the mix so now shes got 650W of lighting all to her self...

And the rest are pics of the top 4 buds..


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 26, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! And only 14 days flowering, wow. Looks better than all mine and I'm 6 weeks flowering, lol.

Keep up the great job


----------



## Thorn (May 26, 2008)

those are gonna be some *FAT* colas!!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 26, 2008)

I know man.. So i hope....


----------



## akirahz (May 26, 2008)

Amazing grow, i'll def be tuned in awaiting more update pics


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 26, 2008)

Cool bro, welcomed to my growing chambers!! Grab a seat and hit the bong..


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

beautiful timmy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Wow. She's a beauty. I will definitely be looking in on her frequently. She's going to be a monster. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you all...


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 27, 2008)

dang man, i dig. can't believe thats only 2 weeks of flowering. she must love the extra 250 watter you threw into the mix. i'll be following along from here on out for sure.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, thanks bro... Thats what i said, 2 weeks!!! And o ya she loves that 250 i placed it so the other big side buds will have there own light. So i have 4 main colas on the top and looks like 2 main colas on the side... So i am hoping for 6 huge colas and a crap load of popcorn buds... And man dose she smell so sweet smells like fresh fruit has no skunky smell at all. I swear if i just had that smell around my apt thin every one would just think it was a candle or something...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 27, 2008)

Drew I'm so proud of you! and Timmy too!

thanks for sharing with us! It's so very motivating!:lama:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 27, 2008)

O ya, Drew gets an A+ in art class... She makes some beautiful buds...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 27, 2008)

That is a beauty. Does she smell like strawberries?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 27, 2008)

O ya, with a little mix of mango... smells delicious..


----------



## parkingjoe (May 29, 2008)

14 days flowering wow timmy your in for some serious buddage man  well done.

ps whats the flowering duration of s cough as it sounds gorgeous.

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 29, 2008)

They say 9 weeks. And its in the beginning of its 3rd ill get some pics up when the lights come on.. But shes filling up really nicely...


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (May 30, 2008)

very very nice man congrates


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Blunt-Man, Yeah i def. sagest this strain to anyone that wants a true tropical fruity strain... It smells like kool aid.


----------



## IndicaKid (May 30, 2008)

nice gro timmy, I love fruit scented dro. Hopefully I'll be able to blend blueberry with a good sativa one day!

I have a question for you, did you cut the tip of the main stem before going into flowering? it looks like you have 1 main cola and 3 big colas.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Well actually i used the FIM technique first thin i toped each of those and thin again... Its got 4 dominate colas, all about the same size.. Plus i have 2 main side colas going twords the 250W.. So 6 main colas total, plus mid size buds all over the place... O, i also did some LSTing to get those 4 main colas the same hight...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Drew is now 91 days old and 18 days into flower...

1st pic is me about to take a smoke.
2nd her in her home
3rd top
4th side by side with the saw, trying to make friends...
5th-8th main 4 colas


----------



## IndicaKid (May 30, 2008)

very nice buds. I haven't tried that technique, but 4 colas all the same size! nice... Those Colas are pretty big already, and I do notice that you smoke clove cigarettes, I used to smoke Djuram blacks.
How old were the plants when you thin and top the first time?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

I FIM'd her when she was 33Days and toped on 37days old...  And thin shortly after started LST'ing... I also supercroped her the hole time until i could not pinch any moor...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Its all about controlling the canopy... Moor light that hits the leaves the better... The lower the light the better... The perfect canopy would be a layer of Leaves the same hight with the light just high enough to hit the hole area "Sea Of Green".... My light stays with in 4" from the tops... Got to love them air cooled hoods...


----------



## lyfr (May 30, 2008)

very nice Timmy!  i can tell you been doin your homework. FIM, LST, Toppin, gonna produce some colas for sure.  those things are gonna be huge!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

IndicaKid said:
			
		

> I used to smoke Djuram blacks.



Yeah, i love my blacks... I like to mix the clove with weeed and re tube thim and place thim in my pack.. I can spark one anywhere and no one can smell the weed... Its awsome, but hush hush its my little secret...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> very nice Timmy!  i can tell you been doin your homework. FIM, LST, Toppin, gonna produce some colas for sure.  those things are gonna be huge!



Like beer cans.....


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 30, 2008)

those are looking super fine!
green like a bull frog sticky like glue!

I just love big buds!

sure do appreciate you sharing your grow with us Timmy!

I am so enjoying it!:woohoo:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> those are looking super fine!
> green like a bull frog sticky like glue!
> 
> I just love big buds!
> ...



Over Grow the world... RIHT!!! So im willing to help anyone that wants to listin...


----------



## BBFan (May 30, 2008)

Nice looking lady you got there.  Any updates?  How much longer to go?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, and the pics were took today.... It says 9 weeks flower, and its in the middle of its 3rd, so 6 and a half moor weeks...


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 30, 2008)

One hell of a grow you got going timmy. Keep it up!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks bro, but im not really doing anything.. just watering every other day.. guess i got the green thumb..


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 30, 2008)

hey timmy I have to drive thru 40 min of acres and acres of corn fields I like to imagine they are weed fields! it feels so good to imagine!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

LOL, iv done that.. Or picture forests full of Ganja.. Or when you smell a dead skunk and your lick eww someones got some dank... LOL. Yeah, i agree, it dose feel good to imagine. Thats where dreams come from...


----------



## winn420 (May 30, 2008)

Very nice bro!! I can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks bro... I like your setup too.. Looks nice.


----------



## BBFan (May 30, 2008)

Also like the pic with the saw- dreaming of the day you get to use that I bet-  great job Timmy!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, but it will be a sad day.... But thin a good day!!!


----------



## akirahz (May 30, 2008)

Lovely ladies bro! Keep it green,mean and unseen


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 31, 2008)

Always....


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

dude,for some reason i have never checked out this journal of yours b-4.shes a BEAST dude!!im gonna throw that strain into my next grow for sure.imagine how much hash you'll get from her cuttings.i'll bet it'll be  down right amazing.explain this fim teq a lil more if you dont mind..what does it do that topping doesnt? i cant believe you vegged her under your flourescent.thats crazy.your lemons have some high standards to live up to.is this about as big as you hope to get your lemon? and what else...oh yea,the djarms =) you just take out the cloves and mix a lil herb with it..then what? you just stuff it back in using a tip of a pen or  somethin? dont they burn funny?whats your secret man,these would be perfect for my smoke breaks at work =) i actually used to smoke em but they seemed to always make me have to take a dump =) i used to smoke the bali highs (i think thats the flavor) just imagine that strawberry cough in a strawberry swisher,that sh** would be so damn good man, anyways,sorry to throw so many ?'s at ya but this is kinda all my ?'s that i woulda asked throughout the grow had i clicked on your link to this journal. =) keep that thumb green my dude-peace bro


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> Shes a BEAST dude!!


I know bro, Never mint for her to get that big i got sick for a few weeks wile she was in veg and i really did not do much with her just watered when i could get out of bed.. Now shes so big i had to put my 250W HPS with its already 400W HPS. Wait till you see how big they are now.. Ill take some pics when i get home..



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> Imagine how much hash you'll get from her cuttings.I'll bet it'll be down right amazing.


You know it man, i am about to get some bubble bags and its on.. If you could only see how much SUGAR shes got on her at only 3 weeks its amazing, if i rub one little leaf my fingers will stick together like super glue "exactly like super glue" and smells so tropical. O ya, its a 9week flower... And the bio says the biggest growth is in week 4 and week 9 so i am just getting gitty...



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> Explain this fim teq a lil more if you dont mind..what does it do that topping doesnt?


Well they are practicality the same technique, when you top you practicality stop the growth of the main stem, or just really stunt it. And the 2 topest side nodes take the tops place... And when you FIM your just cutting the tip of the new growth so your not actually killing the main stalk just stunting it, so thin you have the 2 top side nodes that grow and thin the main stem is right behind them. So instead of 2 you can have as many as 6 come out from there, plus it seems it dose not taker as long for it to bounce back.. Plus if its done wrong its just like toping...



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> I cant believe you vegged her under your flourescent.thats crazy.


Well i would choose fluorescents over MH only because i really am not looking for fast growth. I usually have 2 rooms going at one time so that gives me plenty of time to veg my baby's. And also, fluorescents stay cool, cheap on electricity, and it only cost me $8 a piece for the 2 ballast i got at walmart. They seem to work awesomely. I always recamind these light to people on a budget. I have money, just found that these work well and no reason to change...



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> Your lemons have some high standards to live up to. Is this about as big as you hope to get your lemon?


O i hope no, i plan on having a somewhat SOG with the lemons. Not sure if id have enough room for 8 of them beasts. But i am going to wait till this Strawberry's done to throw the lemons into flower, so i guess we will see...



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> Oh yea, the djarms =) you just take out the cloves and mix a lil herb with it..then what? you just stuff it back in using a tip of a pen or somethin? dont they burn funny?whats your secret man,these would be perfect for my smoke breaks at work =) i actually used to smoke em but they seemed to always make me have to take a dump =) i used to smoke the bali highs (i think thats the flavor)


Yeah i love djarms, i think its a good mix with Ganja. But actually iv bought a cigarette packer and I just slowly get the tabaco out of the tube thin mix 50/50 with the pot and use the packer to re pack the tube. But iv also just slowly packed it in with a pen and it worked well. And usually it burns good but every now and then it gets a run. And Bali Halies are nice too, very fruity.. 



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> Just imagine that strawberry cough in a strawberry swisher,that sh** would be so damn good man, anyways,sorry to throw so many ?'s at ya but this is kinda all my ?'s that i woulda asked throughout the grow had i clicked on your link to this journal. =) keep that thumb green my dude-peace bro


LOL, o ya! I am indefinitely planing on rolling a fat Strawberry Swisha when its done. And just enjoy my fine work... And no prob about the questions. I am on at work when i usually don't have much to do so makes time go buy faster.. Ask away...


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Good Job Bro

I could only dream some day to be as a good of a grower as you

KGB


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL , thanks man. And to think i am only 20yrs old... I have plenty of years ahead of me.. These were just little proj. grows to get me warmed up for when i get my house.. Thin its all on... I was tired of having to wait on people to get weed. And now my and my budys have the best smoke iv ever seen..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

And not sure if it a secret or if has to do with the success of my plant. But when i mixed the soil i mixed in a bunch of rockwool clay pelets that you would use in a hydro grow.. I think it really helps the roots get moor air. And for me, i like for the soil to dry up quickly so i can water moor often which means it gets to eat moor. It only uses about a gallon of water in every feeding. And i am almost to where i water every day... And it might be that Sugar daddy...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

And if you guys were wondering... This is what i am feeding her. All this is mixed into a 1 gallon jug of fresh Kroger distilled water. I don't give any of my plants tap. Nothing but Distilled fresh bottled water.. And the nutrients that i am using all come in the Technaflora's Recipe For Success Kit

So i open the jug and poor about a cup of water out into a cup. Thin i add
"on a side not, make sure to shake up the bottle of your nutrients before you start to add to your water"

B.C Boost &#8211; 15 ml (3 tsp)
B.C Bloom &#8211; 15 ml (3 tsp)
Awesome Blossoms &#8211; 2.5 ml (½ tsp)
Thrive Alive B-1 Red &#8211; 2.5 ml (½ tsp)
MagiCal &#8211; 2.5 ml (½ tsp)
SugarDaddy &#8211; 12.5 ml (2½ tsp)

Thin shake verry well and top off the gallon with the remaining water. Cap, thin shake well again. I thin poor into a cup and check EC/PH. I am looking for 2.6ec or 1430 PPM and 6.0 PH. And the water that i use is PHd perfect so i dont ever have to adjust it. Which is nice... Also they sagest that if you use this Kit for soil to 
Water, feed , water, water, feed, water, water ,feed..... 
But i just Water, feed, water, feed, water......
And i have had no neut burn at all...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

YOUR THE MAN BROTHER LOL ON THE GROWIN FORUM AT WORK..DAMN RIGHT..GETTIN PAID TO BE HERE =) I USUALLY HAVE TO PLAY AROUND ON HERE WHILE IM AT HOME DURING THE MORNING DUE TO THE FACT I'VE BEEN WORKIN ALL NIGHT,AND INSTEAD OF GOIN TO BED LIKE A NORMAL PERSON,I COME HOME AFTER WORKEN 10PM-6 AND WATCH MY KIDS TIL 4PM SO I USE THIS COMPUTER AND FORUM TO KINDA KEEP ME UP.LIKE YOU SAY,HELPS TIME GO BY A LIL QUICKER AND STOPS ME FROM FALLING ASLEEP.SO ANYWAYS,WHERED YOU LEARN THE TEQ?  HOW MANY COLAS DOES IT GIVE YOU AFTER DOIN IT JUST ONCE? (IM GUESSING 3 OR 4??) IM KINDA BETTER WITH PICS..YOU KNOW WHERE THERES AN ILLUSTRATED HOW TO FOR THAT TEQ? AS FOR THE FLOURS. WHEN I WAS GROWIN INDOORS IN THE PAST I USED A COUPLE OF THEM 4 FOOTERS ALONG WITH A FEW CFLS AND MY PLANTS GREW GOOD.I THINK IM GONNA GROW MY KALICHOKRA UNDER THE FLOURESCENT THIS TIME AROUND SO I DONT PUT EM UNDER THE HPS AND HAVE EM BLOW UP ON ME.THEY'RE SUPPOSED TO TRIPLE IN SIZE JUST LIKE THE STRAWBERRY YOUR GROWIN.BUT ANYWAYS,I WONT POST A BOOK OF A MESSAGE ON YOUR THREAD  =) THANKS FOR THE ADVISE-PEACE MAN  
p.s.
where ya gettin your bubble bags.i was plannin on buyin a set also.i'll have a whole s*** ton also..i mean,you fig 40 plants =) sounds like fun.i can just imagine that strawberry cough hash bein like a fat ball of sweetness.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

Heres a thread i just made for FIM'ing... LINK

And sucks about working nights, but ya we gotta do what we gotta do.. I just work for a big chemical plant as the head Draftsman. So i just play with the computer all day. And usually not much to do..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

hey bro,can that recipe for success be used with hydroponics? i just found that for 30 bucks.how long you think that kit'll last ya? if it were possible,i wouldnt mind replacin the bc grow and bloom with some ionic =).let me know what that kit says man.between them plugs in the soil and this kit.these are probably why shes so big,besides you tlc =) what do you think though,does it say in the guide you got with it that it was strictly for soil? -later bud


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

Its actually made for hydro and thats why i had it from a wile back in my hydro grows. From before me using Ionic. They worked very well but i like to try different things now and awhile. Plus i am trying to get ride of all this extra stuff in my room.. So i was like FK it ill just use it for my soil baby. And she loves it. Heres a link to the feeding chart for it LINK. Also should be good for 4 plants all the way threw.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

oh no s***,so you just take away the grow when its like to flower right?or are you sayin you use the same mix of all the ingredients throughout the whole grow?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

I followed the chart exactly. Maybe bumped it up here and there but just mainly followed the directions... Watch out, they blow up during veg with that kit. I was using some home made bubble buckets and was LST'ing them like crazy...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

ok,nevermind,i hadnt seen the chart b-4 the last post.so were your plants growing as good usin that kit as they are usin the ionic?i've always used ionic but i think im almost like you...wanna try something new...maybe ill buy a couple of these kits and see how i like it and if the growth isnt as great as the growth with the ionic.i'll twirk the kit and use ionic rather than the bc...what do ya think?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

heres where i'm plannin on gettin that kit from,this about what you paid?
http://www.hhydro.com/cgi-bin/hhydro/HH00565.html
im thinkin i'll buy a couple..you think that'll be enough for as many plants as i'm gonna grow?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> ok,nevermind,i hadnt seen the chart b-4 the last post.so were your plants growing as good usin that kit as they are usin the ionic?i've always used ionic but i think im almost like you...wanna try something new...maybe ill buy a couple of these kits and see how i like it and if the growth isnt as great as the growth with the ionic.i'll twirk the kit and use ionic rather than the BC...what do ya think?


 I am not very sure, seeing every strain is a little different i am not sure how to judge. My plan is to take a few clones and grow them in hydro with different nutrients. And from there i can figure out which performs better.. But sounds like a good experiment. I think i am going to get some of that Sugar Daddy for my Lemons tho...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

pretty good stuff ey? so i just called my good friends at my hydroponic shop and they said that that kit is a good kit to buy.he said that bc is actually just as good as ionic.i told him i was planning on usin the carbo load and he said to go ahead and contribute it into the recipe for success.he said that he highly recommends this kit though so thanks my dude.you just talked me into goin w/ this mix of nutes and additives =) you sure your 20 dude? you seem as if youre the one thats been growin for 17 yrs.i cant imagine you 15..even a yr from now.thanks alot though timmy.i wish i could send you a stripper and a bag for the help man =)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sweet- No prob bro, Ill take that stripper and bag..!!! But yeah its a great kit. Just follow the chart and read your plants. And yeah i am 20, lol but here soon ill be 21.. Hell yeah... Iv just bin doing research over growing for 2-3 years now, you see it all started with my father, you see he used to grow and it was the best weed ever he would share every now and awhile when he got drunk but not very often, so i had to snatch a bud every now and thin. So while i was growing up he would do like 2 outside every year and i guess that would hold him off. I would go outside and study it,, even tho i had no idea what it was. But anyways thats still the best weed iv ever smoked,so i guess that gives me the inspiration to show his A** up.. When this strawberry's done i am going to drop him an 1/8th and say what do you think!!... LOL And Good Luck Bro.. I want to see some pics of your set up.. You got any up?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

I was going to take some moor pictures of my baby but it seems she will not fit threw the door any moor, also my branches are starting to droop because of the weight of the buds. So to take pics i am going to have to wait till the HPS is off to take a good picture.. But my my my how they have grown wait till you guys see them.. I have a side bud thats say 4" long.. This thing looks like its got snow on it..


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the rockwool clay pelets ideal & Vitamens.

KGB


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

No problem... Tell me how it works out... Seeing this is my first grow like this...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 4, 2008)

:holysheep: Timmy your plants are looking very sweet!

Isnt this just the exciting time! I love watching those buds form! so cool!

the water farming is a fast grow!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yepp.... Ill have pics up here soon if i sober up...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

Heres some eye candy, 23 days into flower only 40 moor to go.

My fav. with my lighter.





Front





Top





The top 4 buds.....

















And heres one of the big side buds.


----------



## stoner (Jun 4, 2008)

those plants look incredible


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

she looks good man.better everytime you've posted a pic of her.that lighters gonna be nothing next to that  bud in a couple weeks.2 more growth spurts...shes truly amazing dude...a perfect site to wake up to i imagine.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 4, 2008)

You know it man, the other day i took a nap under her, she shaded the light really well and there was a cool breeze and was 75deg when out side its like 102 with super high humidity..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

WOW! Very impressive.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 5, 2008)

I amaze myself sometimes..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

hows the cough man? im sure shes even more filled out now than she was 3 days ago the way shes growin =)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well seeing i cant fit her threw the door now i need to find a new way of taking pics of her... The ones i take with the HPS's on look like crap. I guess i can throw some floros in there to take a couple...


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jun 8, 2008)

wow it keeps gettin better and better every time i check on her! keep it goin man.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 8, 2008)

O for sho...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

for shizzle white wizzle,whats good timmy j geezie,hows your girl bro,stankin up your house with that smell of strawberries yet?  =) give her a kiss for me.peace bro


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 8, 2008)

O ya bro.. But smell like fruit not weed its crazy....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok they are now on day 34 of flower and just looking moor and moor delicious every day. Some of the hairs are now turning yellow. I stole the 250W away from her to start 6 of my lemons into flower. Hope she don't get mad... LOL


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking great Timmy :aok:


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great job Timmy your plants look extremely healthy. I ordered the Success kit. Thanks Timmy.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah that success kit works wonders for hydro and i guess by these results they work well with soil too... I water with it every other watering... But i got to say it dose get expensive compared to other nutrients.. But i don't mind spending the money. My next plan is to use the same kit but use ionic grow, bloom, boost instead of the bc's, ad just keep the extras....


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

comin right along..lookin yummy!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Timmy.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

*speechless* how much longer r ya thinkin?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well by the info from the breeder it says another 29 days. But i am not sure if it will make it that long... But i am going to push these suckers hard!!!! They going to be rock hard when i am done with them... Also i threw a dehumidifier in the room to bring down the humidity.. Dont want bud rot.....


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

wow, that looks good , good job timmy!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

lol,gonna have some bolders by the time your done...imagine how many ozs your harvest is gonna be from that one plant...im almost thinking about throwin that strawberry cough into the "main even" and just subbin one of the other strains out..it looks downright amazing bro.good job man


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah man, i am very satisfied with them... I still have 2 of the beans left.. I got a 5 pack and iv grown 3 so far.. All 3 cracked and all 3 were female... The other 2 got killed buy the ex GF and this is the farthest iv gone with a strawberry Cough.. I am surprised how much triches are on them.. The reason i bought them is because under the description it says  "Fruitiest variety imaginable". And i was like thats my strain...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

yea dude,i love me some fruity chrons.i also like it cuz it smells like strawberrys instead of a skunks butt...it'd be good to throw the skunk smell off a lil (since i rent)


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

She is lookin good bro. WOW.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah its crazy how it dosent smell anything like ganja... But ill tell you what, those 1 month lemon skunk are stinking up my APT... Smell like a dead skunk.. I love it.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

lol,yea,i love the smell of skunk...i just cant have my whole spot stankin like it..i think im gonna run 2 or 3 of the dltokers homemade carbon scrubbers when i start smellin that musty skunk smell.just so i dont have leo tryin to knock down my door.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

heck,my little skunkxhaze babies already got a lil scent to em


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, i plan on building a scrubber soon.. But so far havent really needed it.. My hole APT always stinks of weed...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

lol,i blaze in my spot..but theres a big defference between the smell of smokin some trees..and growin some trees..the smell of some skunky buds growing is a lil different than if you were to be tokin a fat one. you know what im sayin.
as for the carbon scrubber..theyre dirt cheap to make bro..for a fan,im just gonna buy one a them $20 6inch duct fans from home depot.they'll get the job done for sure.i was checkin em out,and had the guy at homnedepot plug one in so i could see how much air they'll move and they get it..they' should work perfect.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmmm, sounds nice.. Yeah ill probably throw one together once these lemons start. Nice thing is i already have a 6" and a 4" inline vortex fan.. Now those suckers can blow....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a feeling these are going to finish early, theres a bunch of hairs turning color and they are just getting huge. I still need to buy a microscope just haven't had any money to do so...
Well i am starting to max her out on her nutrients... When i water with just water i throw about 9 teaspoons of sugar daddy into the mix. Thats like 1.0 ec of just sugar daddy...


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Jun 20, 2008)

Good Lord Son!!! Purely Amazing! When you get one, what kind of microscope are you going to get?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure. I have a budy works at walmart and i can have just about anything i ant and walk out with it. So ill check there first. But if they dont have anything i guess im off to Frys. Its a huge electronics store. Way bigger than walmart. They have everything, cheap... I love Houston..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 20, 2008)

And let me just say. I keep the temps in the room at a constant 75 and i have my light about 3" from the tops with my air cooled hood...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 21, 2008)

I am so fkd up right now... Sorry


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 22, 2008)

hey timmy beautiful buds bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i love DP genetics!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks bro. Me too...


----------



## Thorn (Jun 22, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I am so fkd up right now... Sorry



Hey man hope all is ok. I've still not got any green...just been to park and could smell some little shwits smoking some grr :ignore:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG, don't you hate that. Id end up calling all mt connects and everyones dry and i just drive by and theres little teens smoking. I get so jelouse. But hay, they don't have what iv got in my closet....! Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

hey bro, check radio shack for an illuminated handheld microscope,i seen somebody postin in here about one.its only like 10 bucks bro.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> OMG, don't you hate that. Id end up calling all mt connects and everyones dry and i just drive by and theres little teens smoking. I get so jelouse. But hay, they don't have what iv got in my closet....! Thanks for stopping by.


 

lol,this is why im glad my connect doesnt have a regular job.hes on 24/7 like seven eleven.i love it.the only time i have to wait is when hes out droppin stuff off to other people.but thats still never more than a 20 min. wait.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

i forgot to ask ya...whats up with the beautiful beasty lady? you get a lamp for your room?..im almost positive has to be too big to fit through the door now..shes sweet though..i think she should get pic of the month when shes done..your gonna have some huge colas from her


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

I know bro. I was going to take some pics tonight... And yeah, i went by radio shack yesterday AND PICKED ONE UP. mY TRCS ARE ALL HALF CLEAR HALF CLOUDY... sory bout caps.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Jun 22, 2008)

That Radio Shack special is hard as heck to use IMO. If you get tired of it consider getting a 30x jeweler's loupe. Works wonders compared to Radio Shack's hand held microscope.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

good idea puff


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, great job Timmy! Looks to be some tasty tokin's when your finished. mmmm....


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

*** ffs they are awesome timmy 34 daze and you will deffo be in a daze when they are chopped and smoked man.

btw what size pots are they in.

looking sweet as man well done.

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ya i took a sample a couple days ago and dryed it out and just got done smoking it... WOW, this stuff is sooo good. Smoked a bowl with a couple buds and im soooo gone. The trics were 50/ cloudy 50/ clear...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

cant wait to see that pic..=)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

it is a i think 4 gallon bucket.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry but the only way for me to get on the net is walk a mile into my apt complex and find a wireless network to jump on with my laptop...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh,no ish..i forgot bout your net situation.what do you do then,just go to a public place w/ free web access?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just walk around till i find a open connection. I am in Houston, dose not take long...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

lol,so you just go find a spot to sit,and then just type away or what? 
so hows h-town treatin ya? were u born and raised there? i have a good friend in casa grande,arizona..he says he gets some pretty good green from texas.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah bro im sitting on an AC unit right now. Just got one bar but its working.. Just blazed a sweet and im hot as ****. But other than all that, im good. The weed down here is all over you can get anything from dirt "$25 an oz" all the way up to Dro "$350 an oz" depends on what you want...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

lol,ill bet theres alot of dirt..your right by the mexico border..ill bet alot of that mexican dirt weed makes its way up. =) 25 an oz lol thats the kinda stuff that you try to avoid.i call that,"head ache weed" =) 
what strains of good green can you get down there?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Anything.....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Theres so much dro its crazy but 25 a g and 65 a 1/8th eeeech pricey.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Jun 22, 2008)

Shoreline...clone only strain straight outta H-Town I think....Solid, Solid Stuff right there. I grew sour diesel to try and mimic but it didn't compare. Good stuff though. mmmm I could ride my bike for hours high on shoreline....Anyone got a shorline clone to give me??


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

lol,no transactions allowed on the forums =)
but anyways, 25 for a gram..r u kidding me? 65 an eighth? lol,thats steeeeeep.we only pay 50 an eighth 20 a g up here.we usually get lemon skunk,trainwreck,hindu kush,purple haze, and alot of ak 47...but i've never payed more that 50 an eight..heck..no wonder why your growin.its either that,or get taxed..that kinda sux.i dont even like havin to pay 50..much less 65 for an eighth...just think of how much that strawberry cough would go 4 =)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

O ya, thats all over the place around here. Actually at Christmas my buddy got a Q of it. So me, him, and a few others finished it in 3 days. nothing but sweets of that shoreline. Was a sketchy weekend. But no clone hookups for me. Maybe if i asked around but i don't want others to know i am growing so ill just stick with what iv got. So Prodigious Puff, what kind of bike you got??? I love driving high, over the weekend i got so high and cruised to Galviston.



			
				Prodigious Puff said:
			
		

> Shoreline...clone only strain straight outta H-Town I think....Solid, Solid Stuff right there. I grew sour diesel to try and mimic but it didn't compare. Good stuff though. mmmm I could ride my bike for hours high on shoreline....Anyone got a shorline clone to give me??


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, i just sell to my buds for 15 a G all the way up. And thats a steal for H-Town. Iv paid 150 for an 1/8th before, but also have paid 20 for an 1/8th its just so up and down its crazy. Ill stick with my KB for 40 an Oz.. But was some whitewidow and nothin else was around and i had the money so FK it. Yeah no transactions over the net.... :hubba:



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lol,no transactions allowed on the forums =)
> but anyways, 25 for a gram..r u kidding me? 65 an eighth? lol,thats steeeeeep.we only pay 50 an eighth 20 a g up here.we usually get lemon skunk,trainwreck,hindu kush,purple haze, and alot of ak 47...but i've never payed more that 50 an eight..heck..no wonder why your growin.its either that,or get taxed..that kinda sux.i dont even like havin to pay 50..much less 65 for an eighth...just think of how much that strawberry cough would go 4 =)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

you get kinds for 40 a zip? r u *beep* kiddin me?!! you know how much money i could make off that up here.lol yea right..i dont sell anything =) allllll for personals. but dang is that cheap.is it sensi?im tryin to imagaine what your kb thats 40 a zip would look like.is it like my midgrade up here or...? and 150 an eighth?!!! lol,i would *beep* slap somebody if they ever tryed chargin me that for 3 1/2 grams...you must have really wanted to toke...who would do you like that? i wouldnt pay that for the best green in the city.so anyways,i just seen the world forecast and you guys are still in the 100's,ill bet your toastin down there.your ac must be on non stop in your apt. to keep the temps down in your grow room.anyways,im bout to post this..LATER BRO


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok they are now on day 41 of flower. I got one of those crappy cheap microscopes from radio shack. All i have to say is they work. But not verry well. I plan on getting a nice stationary scape where i can hook it to my pc and take pics. So i can documint the trics. Anyways. Im at mostly clear about 75% but theres some cloudy 25%. I took a sample a couple days ago. MMMm so tasty and got me stoned.




Crappy pic but i was gitty and wanted to smoke it.
Anyways heres the eye candy....




Now the top 4 buds




















Heres a side bud




Did i ever mintion that my left wrist is parilized "Dont go 180 on a sport bike" ? If you look at the pics yuo can tell..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................wow...shes Amazing


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> you get kinds for 40 a zip? r u *beep* kiddin me?!!  but dang is that cheap.is it sensi?im tryin to imagaine what your kb thats 40 a zip would look like.is it like my midgrade up here or...?



Lets see if i can explain it better, we have whatever your lookin for here.
We have, but thing is i have dif hook up for each, have like 5 dro hook ups tho

A. Dirt - Mexican, brick weed, really seedy stemy, Herts my head like theres pressure on it, 25 an oz

B. Reggies - Green, seedy usually somewhat bricky but not all the time, Gets me high, 35 an oz. Get this usually if theres no KB

C. KB/Fire - Lime Green red hairs and somewhat crystally, still has seed's, Buds still somewhat compressed but not bricked. Good smoke and what im usually sittin on. 45-65 an oz. Depends on the demand

This is the part i dont quit get. i can get an oz of KB for 45-65 an oz or 110 for a Q But for an oz of Dro is 325-500.

D. Dro - We have difrent levels of dro. The highs are really crystally hit you in your face good smoke, about 25-30 a G depends. And the lows which are still good just not as pretty, for usually 15-25 a g.



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> and 150 an eighth?!!! lol,i would *beep* slap somebody if they ever tryed chargin me that for 3 1/2 grams...you must have really wanted to toke...who would do you like that? i wouldnt pay that for the best green in the city.



Ya it was dry for like a month and i had just took my piss test for work and had gotton paid And was like F it. Rolled half of it into a Blunt wrap and got fadded.



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> so anyways,i just seen the world forecast and you guys are still in the 100's,ill bet your toastin down there.your ac must be on non stop in your apt. to keep the temps down in your grow room.anyways,im bout to post this..LATER BRO



O ya bro, and its not just the dam heat its the freakin humidity. You walk outside and feels like youc bin sweatin for an hour. And yeah the last time i turned my ac off was a few months ago when it rane out of freon...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

that recipe for success is obviously some good nutes..look how fat her buds are (and shes still got a couple more weeks to get even fatter)...youre still usin the recipe for success on her arent ya timmy? i wanna know how much them main colas are gonna weigh once you cure and dry em...i bet 50 that they weigh at least a 1/2 oz each...then again..maybe more.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mad props bro great  green thumb you have.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> that recipe for success is obviously some good nutes..look how fat her buds are (and shes still got a couple more weeks to get even fatter)...youre still usin the recipe for success on her arent ya timmy? i wanna know how much them main colas are gonna weigh once you cure and dry em...i bet 50 that they weigh at least a 1/2 oz each...then again..maybe more.



Yeah but i don't go by there schedule. I water every other time with just 1 gallon of 5.8PH water + 8 tsp of Sugar Daddy + 1 tsp of Liquid silicon or silica blast. And when i feed i use 1 gallon 5.8PH water + 1 tbl BC bloom + 1 tbl BC Boost + 8 tsp Sugar Daddy + 1 tsp silica blast + 1 tsp of Awesome Blossoms + 1 tsp of Thrive Alive B-1 Red + 2 tsp of MagiCal .... it all adds up to about 2.9 EC so i wouldn't sagest anyone else attempting this unless you know what your doing.. They are on Full throttle right now...

And i say each cola will be at least a 1/2oz i hope...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

so what your payin 35-45 dollars for..im payin 100 a zip for up here...we call em middies up here,usually reggoes..if you can find em,are like 50-80 a zip.i see why my boy from az. gets green from there..them prices are wonderful...or at least for the midgrade/kb...them dro prices are kinda steep..theres people around here that try to charge more than 350 an O,but once you check em in and tell them your not gonna pay more than 350,they usually give in.im with you bro..thats why i usually smoke mids..maybe get good chrons once every couple weeks or so.usually just get some midgrades.i get very good midgrades for michigan though.i'll usually only get 1,sometimes 2 seeds from enough trees to roll a nice all the way filled up swisher cigarello.
i was gettin em for 90 an oz,but my boy said his man raised the prices a lil,so he had to also..but im not trippin...after all the droughts i've seen up here,im just happy to have a connect thats on alllll day evveryday,ya know what im sayin.plus he drives a couple hours away to get it.and he goes to the D to get it so hes really makin a risky trip..the D's (detroit) so hot man,he'll go over there a few times a month and bring back a couple pounds everytime..i sometimes wonder how he does it..i'd be so paranoid drivin with that much...but he does it =)  but hes like 38 with 5 kids and no regular job so he kinda has to.and the job market sucks the big fat one up here,so he's stuck sellin until he can actually find a job that'll bring in enough money to support his fam.thats why i dont understand people that hate sellers..i know alot of people that wouldnt beable to survive up here if they didnt sell..our job market is just downright horrible.weed does more for employing people than our own  gov. anyways, ill post this,its gettin kinda long huh =)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Crazy bro!! But yeah its so hot around here. Its not H-town its the surrounding city's that are the hard areas... But yeah bro, iv sold weed for years. But never to someone i didn't know. Everyone i sell to is a close friend or family. So i don't consider selling. I just get a q and when a buddy comes over hes just you got any and i say NP... I don't get the people on this forum hew get mad at those that sell. Most of the people that say they don't sell actually do. You sell to a friend your still selling....


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

so you pretty much go from 1/4-1/2-3/4-full strength..then you just slowly add a tbl or a teaspoon every feeding after....so 2.9 ec is about the strongest you wanna go then right? and what does the bottle say that MagiCal is? is it something like carbo load or...?:hubba: 




			
				Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Yeah but i don't go by there schedule. I water every other time with just 1 gallon of 5.8PH water + 8 tsp of Sugar Daddy + 1 tsp of Liquid silicon or silica blast. And when i feed i use 1 gallon 5.8PH water + 1 tbl BC bloom + 1 tbl BC Boost + 8 tsp Sugar Daddy + 1 tsp silica blast + 1 tsp of Awesome Blossoms + 1 tsp of Thrive Alive B-1 Red + 2 tsp of MagiCal .... it all adds up to about 2.9 EC so i wouldn't sagest anyone else attempting this unless you know what your doing.. They are on Full throttle right now...
> 
> And i say each cola will be at least a 1/2oz i hope...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

exact same thing for me.i dont and would never deal with anybody i didnt know.theres too many snitches out these days.but yea,i dont see nothin wrong with helpin a friend or family member out..i dont tax my good friends or family members,but if its someone im cool with..but not on that level..ill make a few bucks off em just cuz i had to risk driving with it but  i'd never rip anybody off.you know? but yea..some people in here act like anybody that sells is the devil or somethin.heck,i'd rather see my family and people go through me than to go through somebody else and possible deal with a rat or get ripped off.i dont know..its kinda like..if a friend of mine had some good green,i'd hope they'd sell me some if they had enough..if i have enough,i'll break them off.its just what good friends/fam does."do for me,ill do for you"
  =) anyways,time to make these hellions of mine lunch. Corndogs and french fries!!  thats how i roll =)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

I might as well go threw the tear down of my 
Nutrients. Here we go...... You guys are lucky im so fkn bord at work..

This is what she is getting fed.....






BC Grow, Bloom, Boost
*B.C Hydroponic Nutrients* are a power-packed trio for nurturing generous vegetative crops and extraordinary floral growth. *B.C Boost, B.C Bloom* and *B.C Grow* are complete, professionally formulated, highly concentrated fertilizing agents. Unlike other brands, which include micronutrients in only one part of the formula, both *B.C Grow* and *B.C Bloom* contain a full complement of micronutrients, which are bolstered by the added calcium and iron in *B.C Boost.*
*B.C Hydroponic Nutrients* bring a balance of nutrients in proper form, assuring matchless growth and maximum yield. As well, minimal pH drift is assured, eliminating the need for constant adjustments. Growers can also greatly reduce cleaning time and expenditure, as Technafloras *B.C Hydroponic Nutrients* allow only minimal salt build-up. This remarkable three-part fertilizer is easy to mix and control, with simple to follow mixing instructions printed on every label.
  With *B.C Hydroponic Nutrients* there are no secrets and no guesswork is required to achieve exceptional hydroponic harvests.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Thrive Alive B-1*






*hrive Alive B-1* is a power packed preventative and restorative general-purpose plant tonic. *Thrive Alive B-1* stimulates rapid and lush vegetative growth, and will ensure the success of floral crops by promoting profuse flowering during blossoming. Its professionally balanced formulation contains vitamins and nutrients, which are cultured in premium quality British Columbian sea kelp. *Thrive Alive B-1* is safe and easy to use for both hydroponic and soil applications (1/2 tbsp/G; 2-3 ml/L), facilitating vigorous and healthy root development for both cuttings and established root systems, while protecting your plants from transplant-related shock. *Thrive Alive B-1* can be used as a soil drench when taking cuttings, and in conjunction with Rootech Cloning Gel will quickly build viable root systems and initiate rapid stem and shoot growth. As a rejuvenator, *Thrive Alive B-1* can be utilized prior to taking cuttings, ensuring healthy mother plants that will continue producing new shoots.
*Thrive Alive B-1* is also an outstanding foliar application in the house and garden for promoting a plants full potential. When used weekly as a foliar spray throughout the vegetative cycle and into the first week of flowering, it nurtures a green up effect: keeping leaves strong and lush, while promoting cellular division at the internodes. Ideal for all types of gardening, *Thrive Alive B-1* is an original Canadian formulation unequalled in quality, consistency and strength.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

*MagiCal*





*MagiCal* is a highly enriched formulated blend of Magnesium, Calcium and Iron, that promotes vigorous and healthy plant growth for both soil and soiless gardens.
Incorporated in your regular feeding program *MagiCal* increases flower bud absorption and improves the nutritional quality of plants while correcting nutrient related plant deficiencies such as grape stem rot, grass tetany, tip burn in lettuce, blackheart in celery, blossom end rot in tomato or watermelon and bitter pit in apple.
In addition to correcting nutrient deficiencies, *MagiCal* also accelerates protein syntheses, maintains high starch content in crops, improves the density of fruit and the production of essential oils, creates lush and greener foliage, and maintains a healthy root system.
Designed for universal application, and tested to work in conjunction with any premium brand of nutrients in our industry, *MagiCal* is for customers whose gardens require bolstered levels of Magnesium and/or Calcium. *MagiCal* is scientifically formulated to make extra Magnesium and Calcium readily available during vigorous plant development. These elements are highly essential and can often times be deficient in both soil and hydroponic systems.
Completely soluble and clear of any sediment, *MagiCal* will mix with ease into any solution providing an instantly available source of required nutrients.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

*SugarDaddy*





he unique combinations of ingredients in *SugarDaddy* are vital for all stages of plant growth and development. During the seedling stage *SugarDaddy* rapidly accelerates sprout growth and prepares plants for transplanting. During the vegetative stage *SugarDaddy* promotes strong plant structure which is a critical precursor to final yield success.  	 Of maximum benefit during both transition and reproduction, *SugarDaddy* fosters healthy stage progression by limiting detrimental transition related stressors. Further, the lower nitrogen levels often found in flowering stage fertilizers are overcome by the use of *SugarDaddy*; as carbohydrate, protein, and fatty acid synthesis is achieved vigorous growth rates are maintained along with the production of essential oils and the aroma value of flower buds and fruits. 
  Compatible for use with all Technaflora products or premium quality soluble fertilizer. *SugarDaddy* is suitable for use in soil, soiless and hydroponic based gardening mediums.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Awesome Blossoms*





*Awesome Blossoms* is a scientifically blended superior flower stimulant designed to nurture prolific and bold blooms in all your flowering plants. This ultra-fertilizing tincture of super phosphates is formulated with macro and micro elements, stimulating dense, vigorous flowering. *Awesome Blossoms* fosters explosive flower growth, promoting heavier blooms at multiple budding sites.
Used at regular intervals throughout the flowering stage, *Awesome Blossoms* facilitates a crowning effect with new blossoms emerging from within existing flowers. An exceptional, concentrated liquid elixir, it also promotes robust, explosive essential oil production, maximizing overall crop weight, and amplifying aroma and flavour in all flowering and fruiting plants.
For use in both soil and soiless systems, Technafloras *Awesome Blossoms* can be applied from the watering can, or mixed directly into hydroponic reservoirs. An extraordinary product, regular application of *Awesome Blossoms* will see your plants achieve maximum flowering density and explosive essential oil production, with rich colour and a beautiful bouquet.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 23, 2008)

the lowest i got was 120 an ounce and it was brick and dry weed with seeds and ****.. i would love to find 70 an oz of kb

and lookin superb timmy keep it up


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Silica Blast*






\
Derived from sodium silicate and potassium silicate, Silica Blast strengthens plant tissue helping plants flourish in adverse environmental conditions such as heat, drought, and frost. For use in container gardens or soilless hydrogardening applications.

Directions for Use:

To be used in conjunction with standard fertilizer or hydrogarden nutrient program.

For Container Gardens - Use 1 teaspoon Silica Blast per gallon of water (2.5 - 5 ml / 4 liters) every, or every other watering.

For Hydroponics - Mid size plants use 1/2 teaspoon per gallon (2.5 ml/4 liters). Mature plants use 1 teaspoon per gallon (5 ml / 4 liters). Apply to reservoir every 5 - 7 days. Adjust pH to 6.0. One teaspoon per gallon of Silica Blast (5 ml / 4 liters) per 4 liters (1 gallon) of water will achieve 105 ppm silicate.

Ingredients: Sodium Silicate and Potassium Silicate

Also contains non-plant food ingredients:
2% Silicon (Si)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

N1XON&#8482 said:
			
		

> the lowest i got was 120 an ounce and it was brick and dry weed with seeds and ****.. i would love to find 70 an oz of kb
> 
> and lookin superb timmy keep it up



Just thing is i live kinda close to the border. Thats why its so cheap. Its Mexican stuffff.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

exactly,them true mexicans will do anything for a buck..theyre the best ones to deal with if your cool with em and can trust em...i think mexicos one of the few countrys that still looks up to a dollar.the bush admin. has got the value of our dollar down so much...heck,a euro's worth more than a dollar now.*beep* sad


----------



## Thorn (Jun 24, 2008)

looking amazing timmy! wow wish i could toke on some of those! Whats this about your wrist?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

he doesnt have full motion of his wrist.he got in a bike accident


----------



## Thorn (Jun 24, 2008)

ahh ok thanks man, got ya! wow i never knew.. does that make it difficult tending to your girls?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hate to say this guys/gals i got busted. crazy ex called cops. yesterday went to jail, just got out. Ill tell ya l8r moor about the details.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 24, 2008)

ahh what the hell man that sux big time. i'm so sorry to hear that. How and why would she do that? is this the same bird that cut the ladies in half last time or am i thinkin of someone else?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

whaaaaat the *BeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeP* your kidding me....................... =(
that sux bad bro.im so sorry to hear that..damn bro,they raided you?


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn timmy, nobody deserves to get it like that. Keep ya head up bro.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah so now my baby's are gone...Still waiting to hear from the 50 on what my situation is. They said just a mistaminer of marijuana possession.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 25, 2008)

hey timmy sorry to hear of your troubles-:holysheep: :hitchair: 

keep your chin up and stay focused on what you are wanting.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thnx bro.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 25, 2008)

christ thats a bummer timmy so near and yet so far.

id be gutted if it went pear shaped at that stage of a grow.

pkj


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

i guess its not as bad as it could be if theyre lettin you off with just a possession charge.i'd be payin a girl to do a # on that ex though.maybe im just an a-hole like that,but she wouldnt ever snitch on anybody ever again.dont cha just hate snitches.she just didnt wanna see you happy so she figured shed hit you where it hurts. what a *beep*  i take it your definitly movin outta that spot now huh? did they bust down your door? keep ya head up bro,if you get off with just a possession charge,with a descent  lawyer,you'll prolly just get probation and drops. keep ya head up bro.i got you in my prayors my friend.-peace


----------



## snuggles (Jun 25, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i guess its not as bad as it could be if theyre lettin you off with just a possession charge.i'd be payin a girl to do a # on that ex though.maybe im just an a-hole like that,but she wouldnt ever snitch on anybody ever again.dont cha just hate snitches.she just didnt wanna see you happy so she figured shed hit you where it hurts. what a *beep*  i take it your definitly movin outta that spot now huh? did they bust down your door? keep ya head up bro,if you get off with just a possession charge,with a descent  lawyer,you'll prolly just get probation and drops. keep ya head up bro.i got you in my prayors my friend.-peace



You aren't crossing any lines...hey man if you break up with someone calling the cops on them is not cool at all. Many may remember my ex tried something similar...it's not cool, these are peoples lives. If you are upset you got dumped then f-off and leave it be, calling the cops and ruining someones life is sick and she should get her head rearranged, sorry I'm not violent but I never got this whole thing. Break up with me and I'll show him...bam 5+ years in jail to show your exboyfriend what? That you are a crazy psycho and he was right for dumping you, people like that have no concious, I have a strong hatred for a select few and your ex just made it to my list. Like I said what the hell is wrong with people? Whenever I get dumped or break up with someone I tend to just let it go, what is the point in letting crap like thi happen to poor timmy...what a ***** dude.

Also you are lucky, just possession is great count your blessings, well as much as you can. Good luck Timmy, you seem like a really nice guy BTW so I am here for you....but your ex needs to know what she did is WRONG, it's evil and it's just plain sick.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Timmy- tough news my friend.  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 25, 2008)

Man that sucks bro... Carma is going to get her trust me. Man I feel for you losing your pine ladies bro I am truely sorry for you bro. You have a true Doctor grean thumb man.


----------



## nOob grower (Jun 25, 2008)

*mental note to self*

Don't get rid of the Fiance


----------



## snuggles (Jun 25, 2008)

nOob grower said:
			
		

> *mental note to self*
> 
> Don't get rid of the Fiance


 
Mental not to self, never get a fiance LOL.


----------



## nOob grower (Jun 25, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Mental not to self, never get a fiance LOL.



lol, too late


----------



## lyfr (Jun 25, 2008)

sorry to hear the news timmy, try to keep smilin dude.  i guess this means it really is till death do us part for me.(for some reason i feel i should make it clear..._till natural death do us part_)


----------



## Capone (Jun 26, 2008)

Ku


----------



## Melissa (Jun 26, 2008)

*dam timmy sorry to hear that ,,jeez can this girl hurt you anymoreeace:*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

wish i could send my beasty sis down there to handle your light work for ya.just whatever you do,if you have her butt kick,have it done while your in work so they cant say you did it.she can say you had somethin to do with it all she wants but without proof..shes S.O.L.  so anyways,did the boys go through your computers also?  when you get a sec,let us know whats goin on.you got a good size fan club here bro =) whether your growin or not. hope your doin alright bro,it sux being in trouble..i think the feeling of gettin busted is worst than any other feeling in the world besides death..anyways,holla back bro


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, and truthfully i never freaked out about all this. I have no prier arrests "kinda, but got dismissed" So i know it cant be too bad. And i have a good doc record showing that i most likely need weed to sleep, and relieve pain.. 'Plus my pops good friends with a bunch of judges and lawyers so my dad said i got your back.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

OK, Story time.... I think ill start a new thread for the story.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 26, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, and truthfully i never freaked out about all this. I have no prier arrests "kinda, but got dismissed" So i know it cant be too bad. And i have a good doc record showing that i most likely need weed to sleep, and relieve pain.. 'Plus my pops good friends with a bunch of judges and lawyers so my dad said i got your back.


i need to know your trick. probably personality trait i guess.  i have doc. rec.,  i didnt get busted or even questioned about grow, and i still freaked out for like a week just cause they came to my door investigating something else.  still sucks, but im glad your handleing it so rationally!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Heres how i got busted...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27637


----------



## entropy82 (Jan 2, 2009)

whatever happened to that sweet lady?  

did you repot it to a larger pot?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 27, 2009)

Got busted


----------



## skallie (Jun 28, 2009)

nice to see ya around again man.

skallie


----------

